# LHC seeks explanation from UHS on MCAT



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

LHC has said if reply on the petition seeking abolition of entry test for admission in MBBS till October 26 was not given, the result would be conditional with the judicial judgement.

Six students had moved a writ petition before the two-member bench of Lahore High Court led by Justice Azmat Sheikh in which the petitioners were of the view that the condition of entry test for admission in MBBS is illegal and unconstitutional, seeking it null and void.

During the hearing of the case, the UHS counsel requested the court to award him proper time to submit answer in the court. 
At this, the court while showing its anger ordered that parties must submit their explanations in the court till October 26. 

Dunya News: Education:-LHC seeks explanation from UHS on MCAT ...


----------



## LybaLyba (Jul 28, 2011)

saeedanjum said:


> LHC has said if reply on the petition seeking abolition of entry test for admission in MBBS till October 26 was not given, the result would be conditional with the judicial judgement.
> 
> Six students had moved a writ petition before the two-member bench of Lahore High Court led by Justice Azmat Sheikh in which the petitioners were of the view that the condition of entry test for admission in MBBS is illegal and unconstitutional, seeking it null and void.
> 
> ...



If they took any kind of action...what would it be?

They can't take the entry test again, can they? Or would they just change the formula for aggregate calculation? #baffled #sad 

What do you guys think?


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

LybaLyba said:


> If they took any kind of action...what would it be?
> 
> They can't take the entry test again, can they? Or would they just change the formula for aggregate calculation? #baffled #sad
> 
> What do you guys think?


may be formula will reverse to 70,30......#yes but its probability is very low./#happy


----------



## Picoseconds (Oct 2, 2011)

Six students filed a petition. Six. Out of the thirty-three thousand or so who appeared for the test. If they decide to take the test again, or change the formula for calculating our aggregate marks, then many, many more students would stand up in protest. 
As I said before, these students only thought to file a case when the system affected them adversely. If they think that it's illegal and unconstitutional, why didn't they say so earlier? I agree that the whole entry test system is basically unfair. But after so many people have sat for the test, these students included, changing everything right now will be unfair, too.


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

orders of LHC expected today:

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan

*‘Private medical colleges are in it for profit’*

Lawyers brawl over entry test policy | Pakistan Today | Latest news, Breaking news, Pakistan News, World news, business, sport and multimedia


----------



## axa19 (Jul 25, 2010)

why does it look like that LHC will go with these stupid students???


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

axa19 said:


> why does it look like that LHC will go with these stupid students???


ppl coming back from LHC today assured 90% chances of 50,40,10 to remain as such......#yes 
official decision will be announced tomorrow!#nerd


----------



## Picoseconds (Oct 2, 2011)

anas90 said:


> ppl coming back from LHC today assured 90% chances of 50,40,10 to remain as such......#yes
> official decision will be announced tomorrow!#nerd


I hope so! It's been way, way too long.


----------



## Hadia (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi *Picoseconds, *
*i'm afraid you are wrong about these protests. The students protest immediately when the new scheme is introduced, look here Students against PMDC formula – The Express Tribune.*

*Regards.*


----------



## zack999 (Oct 7, 2011)

when is this going to resolve?


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

zack999 said:


> when is this going to resolve?


in a day or 2.


----------



## Picoseconds (Oct 2, 2011)

Hadia said:


> Hi *Picoseconds, *
> *i'm afraid you are wrong about these protests. The students protest immediately when the new scheme is introduced, look here Students against PMDC formula ? The Express Tribune.*
> 
> *Regards.*


Hey Hadia!
This is last year's news (published in The Express Tribune, October 8th, 2010.) These were last year's students. I'm talking about the students who filed a petition this year. It is quite late.
Anyway, regardless of who did what, this wait has gone on for far too long. #sad


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

anas90 said:


> may be formula will reverse to 70,30......#yes but its probability is very low./#happy


anyone coming to shalamar #cool


----------



## axa19 (Jul 25, 2010)

any news on the case???


----------



## zubair (Jul 24, 2010)

what about the case ?????


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

axa19 said:


> any news on the case???


LHC issued notices to 118 private medical colleges of punjab to delay admission process for 1 month, as LHC needs further time, before officially declaring decision.

both gov. & private medical colleges are not allowed to display lists.

this news is from authentic sources of UHS & PMDC.


----------



## shaman.adil (Aug 19, 2009)

The classes were starting from November so it will be delayed to December?


----------



## Picoseconds (Oct 2, 2011)

anas90 said:


> LHC issued notices to 118 private medical colleges of punjab to delay admission process for 1 month, as LHC needs further time, before officially declaring decision.
> 
> both gov. & private medical colleges are not allowed to display lists.
> 
> this news is from authentic sources of UHS & PMDC.


*One month?!* That's insane. I heard that the judge has made a decision and that he's withholding the verdict. #sad


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Picoseconds said:


> *One month?!* That's insane. I heard that the judge has made a decision and that he's withholding the verdict. #sad


you heard the right thing...#yes but i have myself read the news on a tv channel City42!

no medical college will be starting classes before December.


----------



## zubair (Jul 24, 2010)

is it right ??? that admission process will be delayed one month more .???? any one who knows ......... plz give authentic report...............


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

zubair said:


> is it right ??? that admission process will be delayed one month more .???? any one who knows ......... plz give authentic report...............


absolutely right........!

call UHS or PMDC for your satisfaction.


----------



## shaman.adil (Aug 19, 2009)

Those 6 students really need a beating of their lives. Its like the whole of 2011 going to waste. I hope they never get into medical colleges.


----------



## shaman.adil (Aug 19, 2009)

I have searched all the Pakistani news websites and I can't find anything regarding it. I called RLMC yesterday and they said November 14 was the day classes will start. Can anyone confirm it?


----------



## shaman.adil (Aug 19, 2009)

Any update?


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

shaman.adil said:


> Those 6 students really need a beating of their lives. Its like the whole of 2011 going to waste. I hope they never get into medical colleges.


true #angry #growl


----------



## shaman.adil (Aug 19, 2009)

So no classes in November?


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

shaman.adil said:


> I have searched all the Pakistani news websites and I can't find anything regarding it. I called RLMC yesterday and they said November 14 was the day classes will start. Can anyone confirm it?


my shalamar classes are also strting frm 21


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

shaman.adil said:


> So no classes in November?


not at all............i don't know how shalamar ppl can start on 21!

i myself read the news on City42; the court orders to delay admission process for 1 more month.


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

shaman.adil said:


> So no classes in November?


not at all............i don't know how shalamar ppl can start on 21!

i myself read the news on City42; 'court orders to delay admission process in private medical colleges for 1 more month.


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

anas90 said:


> not at all............i don't know how shalamar ppl can start on 21!
> 
> i myself read the news on City42; the court orders to delay admission process for 1 more month.


what the hell is going on #angry #confused


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

junaid444 said:


> what the hell is going on #angry #confused


i old you the 'hell thing'!~#baffled#angry


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

anas90 said:


> i old you the 'hell thing'!~#baffled#angry


i hve talked to some seniors and they all sat that private colleges never listen to anybody #cool #roll


----------



## shaman.adil (Aug 19, 2009)

Mine were suppose to start on 14. Do you have a link or something Anas?


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

shaman.adil said:


> Mine were suppose to start on 14. Do you have a link or something Anas?


shaman if ur college has given u 14 date then surely it will strt on 14 #yes


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

junaid444 said:


> shaman if ur college has given u 14 date then surely it will strt on 14 #yes


hAAhAAAhAA!

i'm too praying for colleges to start as soon as possible..!!

but i'm telling you the factual news man! 

RLMC ppl told me the same yesterday.


----------



## Picoseconds (Oct 2, 2011)

shaman.adil said:


> Those 6 students really need a beating of their lives. Its like the whole of 2011 going to waste. I hope they never get into medical colleges.


No kidding. #growl 

My dad managed to get through to the UHS people early yesterday morning (finally). They said that everything is ready, and that they want to publish the results as soon as possible but the LHC is needlessly delaying things.
I tried their numbers (their half a dozen or so lines) today but I think they'd disconnected them. #sad I don't think any medical college in Punjab will start in November.


----------



## anasahmed24 (Oct 14, 2010)

Picoseconds said:


> No kidding. #growl
> 
> My dad managed to get through to the UHS people early yesterday morning (finally). They said that everything is ready, and that they want to publish the results as soon as possible but the LHC is needlessly delaying things.
> I tried their numbers (their half a dozen or so lines) today but I think they'd disconnected them. #sad I don't think any medical college in Punjab will start in November.


First the judge reserved decision now i hear he needs more time , what the heck is going on , #sad making a mountain out of mole hill!

This continuous delay ...................., what can be said about it !

Anyhow anybody got news regarding the case , was the case even heard in the court in the last 2 days , newspapers haven't got anything !

I agree none of the private medical colleges will start classes , there is a difference between LHC AND PMDC !


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

anasahmed24 said:


> First the judge reserved decision now i hear he needs more time , what the heck is going on , #sad making a mountain out of mole hill!
> 
> This continuous delay ...................., what can be said about it !
> 
> ...


private colleges have always started and will strt classs according to their own will #cool


----------



## shaman.adil (Aug 19, 2009)

I'd second Junaid. Because RLMC admin guy told
me that classes have not been delayed. And if they ever did,they would call.


And btw Eid Mubarak guys


----------



## tak (Nov 10, 2011)

*UHS & LHC*

It is very frustrating. Waiting is very difficult. when LHC will give decision. hhave any body current status ??


----------



## Picoseconds (Oct 2, 2011)

tak said:


> It is very frustrating. Waiting is very difficult. when LHC will give decision. hhave any body current status ??


Called UHS today. They're saying that they will send a panel of lawyers to the LHC tomorrow. I'm not sure how long the LHC will take to finally release the verdict.


----------



## shaan1737 (Oct 12, 2011)

what the hell is this yar they are delaying the result without any reason #angry 
please keep updating


----------



## shaan1737 (Oct 12, 2011)

i've heard cmh will start its classes at end week of november and fmh will start on 14th december....is this true?


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

this whole thing is nonsense there is no need to take entry test after so many years of study at least its weightage should be less.


----------



## Picoseconds (Oct 2, 2011)

amerhch said:


> this whole thing is nonsense there is no need to take entry test after so many years of study at least its weightage should be less.


Couldn't agree more. What a waste of time.


----------



## tak (Nov 10, 2011)

yar now Dow university karachi announced merit list of their colleges.... is Govt of punjab waiting for protest of medical students then they will announce merit list....?


----------



## Hadia (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi friends, Don't worry the classes will starts almost on scheduled time, usually the first year class starts from December. Our orientation day was on 2nd Dec 2009.


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

shaan1737 said:


> i've heard cmh will start its classes at end week of november and fmh will start on 14th december....is this true?


shalamar is strting on 21nov and rashid latif on 14 #eek #wink


----------



## anasahmed24 (Oct 14, 2010)

Any update ??? Was there any hearing in court today?


----------



## shaan1737 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hadia said:


> Hi friends, Don't worry the classes will starts almost on scheduled time, usually the first year class starts from December. Our orientation day was on 2nd Dec 2009.


hmmm i hope so #sad ...thnx


----------



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

I went to Lmdc n fmh n dey said dat classes will start in december n fmh ppl said our admission process goes on till december....hope all ov dis clears up soon, m tired ov w8in#sad


----------



## anasahmed24 (Oct 14, 2010)

I heard that LHC would make decision tomorrow .(Not confirmed )


----------



## shaan1737 (Oct 12, 2011)

anasahmed24 said:


> I heard that LHC would make decision tomorrow .(Not confirmed )


fingers crossed!!


----------



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

LHS has rejected all these cases against the entry test now. I have seen this news on the PTV Global UK as well last night. UHS merit lists and revised admission schedule are out.


----------



## shaan1737 (Oct 12, 2011)

junaid444 said:


> shalamar is strting on 21nov and rashid latif on 14 #eek #wink


is it???? y are the rest starting so late thennn #sad


----------

